# Solved: Edit Avatar



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

I have just found a new Animated Gif image that I am trying to resize using Irfanview. Only problem is, the image is too big and when I try to Resize in Irfanview, the resize option is greyed out.

Any ideas??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Animated gifs are different ... They are basically a movie with individual frames for each movement.
This one has two frames .. and it takes different software to edit an animated gif.

I think there is some freeware .. But I use Photoshop.
Do you want this as a 50x50 Avatar ???
Members who have donated to support TSG can use a 65x65 pixel Avatar.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Here's a 50x50 ... with a transparent background.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes please. I actually had in Adobe photoshop but didnt have a clue what to do with it. I will be making a donation just as soon as I can free up a couple of my credit cards. Thats the least I can do after all the help TSG has given me. Thanks for such a quick reply.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

In CS3 or later .. You have to open it as a Movie ... To acquire the individual frames.

In CS2 - maybe earlier .. You have to open the gif in Image Ready .. To acquire the individual frames.
Then .. I move it to Photoshop .. And turn on the animation window.
Then each frame must be edited .. and the whole gif can be resized or cropped.

It Ain't easy ... Or is confusing ...
I still have to experiment with the settings to save the animation .. as Save for the Web.
"Saving for the Web" is required to retain the animation and the transparency.

Let me know when you join TSG and I'll increase the size to 65x65


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

I think you lost me a couple of posts back. When I right clicked on the 50 x 50 and then saved as...to pictures then previewed it, it doesnt move. Cant remember how I got my skeleton in there. Its saved in my "Pictures" folder and it still moves when I click on "Preview".

Thats the problem, unless you use certain things all the time, one tends to forget how to do use them. Fortunately, I use Irfanview quite a bit.
So how do I post it as my new moving avatar??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You have to get my original gif upload as attached.
It should be animated when you get it.

If you're using IE .. You may have to choose to have it Emailed to yourself.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok. I've emailed it to myself and it turned up in my hotmail like this. Cant see a link to save it.  Can you delete once your have viewed the screenshot please. Tried sending it through to my default email and no attachment or preview showing.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I've Emailed it to you as an Attachment ... Check your Email ...


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Got it thanks. Bit too small to use as an Avatar. Cant really tell what it is unless its enlarged. Will make a donation next thursday and let you know when its gone thru.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

YES .. Some try to put too much in an Avatar .. 
Then it can't be seen at 50x50 or even 65x65.

The way he's hiding his face makes it a little hard to tell what it is.
I might be able to brighten the colors a bit .. that might help.

Not sure how you're looking at the gif ... Try to open it in Explorer to see how it'll look here.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

That would be a big help. If you click on my attached thumbnail up the top and maximize, You'll see that its a chimpanzee with his hand accross his face crying. A sign of frustration I would guess which is a bit like I feel at times. Trying to learn too much too fast. That'll do it everytime.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I messed with the colors .. Didn't help much.
I can see it full screen on a 24inch wide screen if I want ... 
I knew what it was and understood the meaning


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

24" Thats bigger than my first color TV. Old Rank Arena. Makes my 17" sound puny. Maybe one day I might be able to afford a new one. Probably be on a walking frame by then.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm lusting for a 28" monitor, right now I have dual 19" screens.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

No worries. I'll see what I can conjour up for you if I pick up a Div 1 win in saturday Lotto. Came close last week with a 5 out of 6. Would have had friends I havent seen in 30 years. We can but dream.

Just been fiddling around with Microsoft paint if you have been following al this. Just managed to stuff up a perfectly good photo. My daughter will kill me if I cant come up with the original. Anyway, I'm determined to become master of this machine. See where I am 12 months down the track. Regards Ken


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I haven't seen a new monitor on display that I like.
They all have glossy Bezels .. And who wants a bezel that shows finger prints or shines back at you.
Many have a fat bezel .. And fat bezel doesn't facilitate Side by Side dual screens very well.

About two weeks ago, I took a chance and ordered .. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001323
And I love it.
Then, being afraid they would quit making it ... I went farther into debt and got a another.

I was always afraid that if I ordered a monitor - I'd get a monitor with a bad pixel or two ..
and I couldn't return it .. But these arrived in perfect condition.

I'm afraid that if I had twin 28 inchers .. I might start having swivel neck problems


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Now .. If we can get Mike to give us a Wide Screen Avatar Space ..
I might finish this Avatar ...


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Like the Avatar. Thats a pretty reasonable price for a Samsung. Pay a lot more than that here in Oz. 1.30am here. Better get some shut eye.
Might try a lesson in paint tomorrow if your up to it. Nite


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry, you'll have to wait til next Saturday for your nex Desktop. Never even came close in the lotto. Pretty well mastered MS Paint. Been fiddling round with it most of the day. Just one question, when I put a rectangle or an eclipse around something that I am trying to highlight on a document, the line is too thin. Do you know how to make it thicker.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Sorry .. Never have used Paint


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok! I'll keep fiddling unless you can recommend photo shop. Can it be used for the same thing?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Photoshop can be use for anything .. Not sure what Paint's good for .


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

My daughter was having a little trouble with Skype tonight. Turned out to be her Audio settings. If you have a look at the screenshot I've taken and then circled those two audio settings using Paint,{that was the problem} the lines are very thin. Wondering if Photoshop can do thick lines like the stuff that you circled for me when we were working on that Irfanview program.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Not Much Photoshop can't do ....


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I did this with *Irfanview Paint* ...


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

paint is a fantastic program - has many more funtions than most people are aware of
when you 'mouse-over' - the 'little-balloon' pops open
1st - set the line 'weight' [thickness] [unless changed - the default is the thinnest]
2nd - THEN select the - curve - rectangle - polygon - ellipse - rounded rectange


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok. That looks pretty easy and thankyou for your input Daniel. Gave it a try and no problem with that. Noyb, I tried recolouring a couple of old photos that I scanned but I dont think I have Irfanview Paint Plugins installed or is that a separate program.

And just one more question to you both. How DO you get your little arrows and text into those screenshots. Inquisitive little begger eh!
But I'm here to learn and the more I can cram into this 60yr old noggin the better. So in your terms, "More input please"!!!!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I open the screen shot in Photoshop ... Edit it .. Save it .. Then load it to TSG

In Irfanview .. go to .. Edit >> Show Paint Dialog


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

That was quick. I'll give it a try when I get back from my morning walk if I dont freeze my nuts off and a possum doesnt pick em up and run off with them. What about the little arrows and text?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

> What about the little arrows and text?


I create them when I edit the Screen Shot in Photoshop


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok. Now I'm completely bamboozled. How did you do that??
The print I mean?? I just have to learn how to do that!!


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

That thumbnail that daniel_b shows a red arrow with some text next to it.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Can you Send me a link for the version that you are using??


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

The message titled "Photo of the Gkids-Added the balloon and text" appears to have disappeared. Must have popped up somewhere else in the forum. Cant see it in this thread? Strange.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I didn't think it answered you question .. so I removed it


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeh! It did. Can you send me the Photoshop link. Much appreciated and it I shouldnt think it would clash with MS paint would it.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Photoshop is Very Expensive.
This will do almost the same editing ... http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshopelwin/

Can be found here for under a hundred dollars.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

I might start a separate thread with Daniel about paint. Meantime, Photo shop looks like the Program that I could really use. I'm out the door....Brrrrrr


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

With Photoshop and Irfanvew .. Nothing else is needed.
Irfanview does all the basics ... and Photoshop (or Elements) can do the rest.

The Basics and the Best.
It takes a lot to learn Photoshop or Elements.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Here's some freeware suggestions for advanced Image editing.
http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-digital-editor.htm
See the advanced editor section.

I hear that Gimp is good


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

I have installed plugins from Irfanview Homepage. Dragged and dropped it onto Irfanview but when I open up a photo in Irfanview and click edit>paint dialogue, its still telling me to install DLL. plugins.

Any idea waht I've done wrong. Prefer to keep using Irfanview rather than have to learn a whole new setup again.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Hummmm .. I didn't think the Irfnview paint was in the all plugins.

Download the All Plugins .. and *Install* it.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Before I do that, perhaps I should get rid of whatever it was that I downloaded from Irfanview Hompage. Tried dropping onto Irfanview but it doesnt seem to do much of anything and doesnt appear in All Programs or Add or Remove. Any idea how to get rid of it??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Looks like the Allplugins is installed OK.
You will not see it do much ... It just basically add more file types.

You should have Irfanview version 4.23


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

When I open Irfanview, Load an image, Click edit-paint dialogue is greyed out, yet all the plugins seem to be there.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

According to Plugins, I was supposed to install Filters Unlimited, whatever that is, before downloading Plugins.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It's a little hard to tell what the problem might be at this distance.

You might want to uninstall IV .. and use the links HERE to reinstall it.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

I might have to put this in the too hard basket I think. Uninstalled the whole lot and reinstalled the lot with FFilter 8Bf and checked all plugins to make sure everything us there. Still no joy. When I click Image>Effects response is "Cannot load plugin FFilter DLL.

Been working on this for hours. Just about given up.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

From what I read ... Paint comes with the normal IV installation.
When I install the plugins .. I load all of them.

Irfanview has its own support forum.
http://en.irfanview-forum.de/vb/index.php?langid=1

I found this ...
http://en.irfanview-forum.de/vb/showthread.php?t=4140
Which points to here ..
http://www.mitalia.net/irfanpaint/


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks mate. I should have all the info there now that I need. Its 2.00am here again and my eyes have gone completely square.

Let you know how I go tomorrow.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

keno-ken said:


> Thanks mate. I should have all the info there now that I need. Its 2.00am here again and my eyes have gone completely square.
> 
> Let you know how I go tomorrow.


how old your computer is, or if you have reinstalled the operating system yourself, but if you have the FAT32 configuration, instead of the NTFS configuration installed on your hard drive(s) then the paint for irfanview will not work for you...as found on the author/designers web site...



> Note: IrfanPaint works only on NT versions of Windows, i.e. Windows NT 4, 2000, XP, 2003 Server, Vista and (I hope) later.


good luck with your problem!!


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

How do I check which configuration I'm using. My computer is an HP1740 17" Screen ex government so I really dont have a clue how old it is. I didnt install the OS.. Its a flat screen LCD Display.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Right Click > My Computer .. choose Manage ... Disc Management ..


----------



## gm3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't know what the problem could but...

I have Irfanview v 4.23 on an xp fat32 system and the paint diag works fine.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like NTFS. Am I suppose to install IrfanPaint as well Irfanview Plugins??

Sorry, this is a better one.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

This is where I'm at. My desktop looks like this. When I click on Irfanview {circled on the left}post an image then click Image>effects nothing happens. But when I open Irfanview 4.23 on the right and repeat the process a dialogue box opens up but no sign of paint.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello!! Anyone out there in the big wide world of TSG. Dont desert me now.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm lost ????
Plugins should not be a folder ???


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Thats how they appeared when I downloaded them. I dragged the folder over to Irfanview 4.23 icon and dropped it there but the icon just stayed there. How about I do another scan and send it to you. Would that help do you think?


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

I have just sent an email to the person who made the program {Bhikkhu} and see what he has to say about it all.

Push comes to crunch, I may have to unstall the whole lot again and start from scratch. Lot of mucking around but I/We'll get there in the end. You've been pretty patient so far. Dont give up on me now.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

ken,
when you download the plugins, you have to find the irfan view folder on your harddrive - open it - and they ALL go in the plugins folder, [note: i just use the zipped version, rather than the exe version] - the exe version should install them to the proper folder on its own

this should be what the INSIDE of your irfan view folder looks like,


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry Daniel. Been out for a bit. Showing my inexperience now. Do you mean on my Desktop or in my C:/ Drive because I can see anything like that at all. Do vaguely remember seeing it somewhere but no idea where. You'll have to talk me thru how to find it.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

This is what you should have got when you downloaded the program and the plugins.
First .. Install the program .. then Install the Plugins.

Dragging and Dropping does not install the all plugins.
Once installed .. these installers can be removed.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok. I have removed Irfanview but the plugins are still there by look of it. I have HP Photoshop installed as part of my printer program. Wonder if they are fighting each other. If not how do I unstall Irfanview plugins. Had to go out for awhile. Thats why I've havent answered replied til now.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm back and good news and bad news Noyb. Reinstalled the whole thing again and Irfanpaint is now working, but what do I do with all this stuff on my desktop??

My baby daughter.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Great News.
I don't think the Green *X*s are needed.
You might move them to a folder for a while .. to see if you miss them ... then delete the folder.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Now this is gunna sound really dumb. Which folder. Got a few empty ones in my Documents??

There is one in My Documents called "My Received Folders". So I just move them to that folder and send the Icon to the recycle bin???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'd make a new folder ... and name it "*Junk*" ... for temporary things that might be trashed later.

To help cleanup my desktop ...
I also make other folders for the Shortcuts I don't use much ...
Such as my TOOLS and PGMS folders ...


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

I think I keep thinking that if I delete an icon from my desktop that I am deleting the program or at least loosing the access point to that particular program which isnt the case at all. So what I'm asking, is should I move all those desktop folders to a Junk folder and then just delete the icon???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you move (drag) a *Shortcut* (Emphasis on Shortcut) >> to a folder .. it will just move to the folder.
then you can move it back (or drag) .. if needed .. 
then the folder can be deleted - which will also delete the contents.
This only moves the *Shortcut* ... Not the program it points (links) to

*Shortcuts* can always be recreated if needed.

If you Move a *Folder *.. then whatever the folder contains .. will also be Moved and/or Deleted


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

What HAVE I DONE. Started moving things around and sending desktop icons to the recyle bin, Then Irfanpaint stopped working again. So I removed Irfanview from Add or remove programs altogether thinking that I would just reinstall it again. Gone from my programs but everything on the Desktop still works including Irfanview/Irfanpaint. This is turning into a nightmare. HEEELLLPP!!!!!!!!

If I drag all that unwanted stuff and drop them onto my Desktop Documents Icon. Will everything work?>>>??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It sounds like .. and looks like .. You might have several versions of IV installed ...
and maybe several Shortcuts.

*Right* click on a shortcut ... Choose properties >> Shortcut (tab)
In the target window ... you can see the path that the shortcut is taking to get to the program.

IV should be in *"C:\Program Files\IrfanView* .. as shown ..


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is one of the shortcuts properties. 2.30 am here. Got to get some sleep. Can u leave a message for me and we'll take up the challenge in the morning.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

YES .. My Documents > in Documents and Settings.. is were you're supposed to be placing your personal data files ....
like Pictures and Music ... But not installing programs.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok. 5 hours. That'll have to do. I want to get this over and done with. Been at this for weeks. So what your saying now is to drop all those Icons onto the My Documents icon??
Noyb. I'm really sorry about this but you are going to have to talk me through this like a 1st grader. Dont want to "Delete" that paint shortcut again!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Do not put any program .. or install any program ... in My Docs.
Looks like you have several versions of IV .. and/or parts .. all over the place.

I'd try to remove them all and re-install IV in its proper place.
IV Paint is not a shortcut .. It's a part of the IV program.

My Docs is only for your personal Data .. like your pictures or music .. etc ..


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

So you want me to delete all reference to IV showing on my desktop, is that what your saying? But when I reisntall IV, arent all those icons going just appear again,


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Yes ... all but the shortcut to C:\Program Files\IrfanView\i_view32.exe


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok. I've deleted everything to do with IV from the desktop except the above and send them to the recycle bin. Now, if I reinstall IV, how do I stop all those icons ending up back on the screen.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Click on the shortcut above .. does IV run ???
.... If so, IV is already installed.

The paint dialog will not be available unless IV is showing a picture.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

No. This is getting weird. Just got a response 'The shortcut has been moved or deleted'. Then the Desktop icon disappeared too. In other words I deleted a shortcut to a shortcut.
And it didnt go into the recycle bin either, so no idea where it went


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Just poking around and found a lot of the IV stuff in a folder marked C:/Programs/Irfanview and just deleted everything in it.
If I reinstall IV now, are all those icons going to end up back on the desktop??


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Just did a pre install on IV. When It comes to the Install, it is telling me to install to C:/Documents and Settings/Ken/Desktop then after that there is a highlighted "Browse" box. Perhaps that is why all those icons ended up on the desktop???


HEEELLOOOOOOOO


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

ken,
as was said in post #79, browse to:
C:\Program Files\IrfanView\
for the install,
did you uninstall all the 'junk' and such from the 'uninstall programs' control panel?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

That's weird .. I've never had a program ask me to install in My docs.

You can delete the install files after its installed.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

I've deleted all remnance if IV Including from C:/Program Files/Irfanview but when I did that pre install I'm being told to install to Desktop but I dont want all those icons on my screen again. So what I'm asking is, how or where do I install it to so that my desktop doesnt end up looking an absolute mess. All I want showing on my Desktop are the basic IV icons that will allow me to work IV properly.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

As daniel said ... install to C:\Program Files\IrfanView\


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Success at last and my Desktop doesnt look like a very large spider has been walking all over it. Everything appears to be working, including Paint

WAHOO!! Finally. Thankyou for all your help guys. A donation will be forthcoming just as soon as I get back from my walk,


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It's usually not that difficult.
When you donate .. Let me know, then you can use a larger Avatar.

I doubt that you need a shortcut to activate windows now.
You don't need a shortcut to AVG .. it's in your taskbar.
Do you ever use Acrobat.com ??
Adobe Reader should be automatic ... short not needed.
Autostitch is probably a better Panorama maker.

Watch out for other bugs


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Noyb. Daniel. You blokes are a marvel. I have just made a donation of $27.62AUD{$20.00USD} Receipt Number: 3426-2526-9627-2282 Dont know if I should have put that in there for security reasons. Can you delete it if that is the case. Prefer to keep my original Avatar. Maybe just a little bigger. I think even a 65 x 65 wouldnt really do the monkey justice, and where does Autostitch come into the equation. Just about to have a look at it.

I dont use Acrobat. Use Adobe reader every day tho.
{And just how did you get that little bug in there - I've been trying to brush it off}


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Autostitch looks pretty neat but I think one thing at a time.
Gotta learn how to use Irfanpaint first. Might make that my next project
if your up to it {Oh no!!!!!!!!! they say-not him again}


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

I really want that bug but can remember how you did it. Tried to email it to myself but the body of the email was empty. Any chance that you can email that annoying bug to me please.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You should be able to R click on the bug .. and do a save as... It must arrive as a gif file.
It's hiding here >> http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/Bug.gif


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Thats the trouble. I've been trying to do that but file type is only giving me one choice {Bitmap} when I click on the arrow down??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

> is only giving me one choice {Bitmap}


If Toyota made software .. Microsoft would be asking for a Government Bailout.
You need to be using FireFox ... Instead of IE.

It's on its way via Email ... At least it still works.

If you want a real treat .. try Windows 7


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The Bug is animated and has a transparent background.
Because the background is transparent ...
It will only look right if viewed in Explorer .. To see it as it will appear on the net...


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Got it thanks. Just looking at that screenshot, I didnt know that you could run IE7 and Firefox at the same time.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Yes ... one at a time


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

I think I might just leave well enough alone for now. Maybe down the track. Reckon we've done enough for one day.


----------

